# High Stars, High AR, Low CR



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Let's see who else is 4.97 or better with at least 95% acceptance and no cancellations, doing at least a hundred trips a month!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, AR cuts calif out. 100 rides a month cuts more out. Who left?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Let's see who else is 4.97 or better with at least 95% acceptance and no cancellations, doing at least a hundred trips a month!
> 
> View attachment 425423
> 
> ...


You must still own some Uber stock. &#129315;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You must still own some Uber stock. &#129315;


Yep, long and strong. Long term I think it'll be fine. Short term I am short a few tech stocks.

Back on topic! Who can equal or top my rating with about the same AR and CR??!?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

4.98
No AR visible
Zero 
Rides per month? Er, ah, ahem: way less than a hundred.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yep, long and strong. Long term I think it'll be fine. Short term I am short a few tech stocks.
> 
> Back on topic! Who can equal or top my rating with about the same AR and CR??!?


I intentionally kicked out some pax yesterday knowing I'd get a 1*.

Bragging about having only 1* means you are driving a really easy market, or you are a doormat.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You must still own some Uber stock. &#129315;


Think he's a shill &#129315;


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sigh ...

97% rating 
AR = California 🤷
CR = 5% 
You forgot points! 
Points = 44 :biggrin:
Rides = 18 :laugh:

And I'm out until Coronavirus is sorted out.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Let's see who else is 4.97 or better with at least 95% acceptance and no cancellations, doing at least a hundred trips a month!
> 
> View attachment 425423
> 
> ...


Who Care's ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I intentionally kicked out some pax yesterday knowing I'd get a 1*.
> 
> Bragging about having only 1* means you are driving a really easy market, or you are a doormat.


It's an easy market, and I don't drive drunks typically. I've admitted this countless times.



islanddriver said:


> Who Care's ?


Because it's fun and interesting, like a video game.



Tony73 said:


> Think he's a shill &#129315;


Define "shill". No, Uber is not paying me to post here if that's your definition. The only compensation I receive from Uber is through the driver app, just like everyone else. Stock was purchased with my own money. I just happen to think Uber's product is superior to Lyft's and Uber will dominate eventually.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's an easy market, and I don't drive drunks typically. I've admitted this countless times.
> 
> 
> Because it's fun and interesting, like a video game.
> ...


Curious outside of pay, why is uber product superior to lyft ?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Negg said:


> Curious outside of pay, why is uber product superior to lyft ?


Deductible?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Negg said:


> Curious outside of pay, why is uber product superior to lyft ?


I've heard anecdotally the driver app is better. I've used both Uber and Lyft Rider apps and they seemed about the same. But of course Lyft seems to have less business overall so one would think the wait times for riders are longer (drivers are further away).


----------



## JUVECR7 (Oct 16, 2018)

4.98


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JUVECR7 said:


> 4.98


Let's see your AR and CR and number of requests / accepted trips. Like I posted.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

4.98
no ar
zero cancel


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Never declined a rider and 0 cancellations ever.
5800+
my goal to stop at 5999 :smiles:

100% AR, you will get all the bad leftover pax's. I don't recommend it . :smiles:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> 100% AR, you will get all the bad leftover pax's.


not completely true in my 'burb'. I"m usually around no less then 8 drivers (max pax app will show me) and they seem to decline airport runs, which for us is a 45+ minute ride. I take them, prefer them. It's the shorties I could do wo.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

100% AR, I can get pings 8 miles away in the hood 😆 I know ALGO tendencies.
Never had any problem with any pax inside the vehicle. Pax behavior pattern all different in different zip codes 😀


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You must still own some Uber stock. &#129315;


Crazy the stock has doubled in the past week. Dara's letter got some attention I guess. Bailouts for the "contractors". Not sure really why that amounts to such an increase but safe to say some little guys lost their money while it went to $14.










4.82 0% cancel


----------



## JUVECR7 (Oct 16, 2018)

2win said:


> Crazy the stock has doubled in the past week. Dara's letter got some attention I guess. Bailouts for the "contractors". Not sure really why that amounts to such an increase but safe to say some little guys lost their money while it went to $14.
> 
> View attachment 439217
> 
> ...


The overall market got a 3 day rally because of the stimulus 2 trillion dollar hype. The market sold off on Friday I expect a huge gap down today when the futures open at 6:00PM. The market will continue to sell off things are getting worse and worse with the Corona anybody going long on any stock right now it's gambling. I would wait for the real bottom to hit before buying anything I predict the Dow to hit $10-12K and Long stocks there. GTLA


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

JUVECR7 said:


> The overall market got a 3 day rally because of the stimulus 2 trillion dollar hype. The market sold off on Friday I expect a huge gap down today when the futures open at 6:00PM. The market will continue to sell off things are getting worse and worse with the Corona anybody going long on any stock right now it's gambling. I would wait for the real bottom to hit before buying anything I predict the Dow to hit $10-12K and Long stocks there. GTLA


I'm aware that the market had a bump. I think it was more on the president saying going back to work sooner than later than the stimulus. I also agree more pain coming. But my point here was Uber was back up 100%. The market only rebounded 13-15%. Anyways, sorry for the topic detour.


----------

